# Apple iOS: list your killer apps (ipad,  iphone)



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Got fed up with trawling through the opinions thread for the odd post detailing interesting apps so felt it warranted a dedicated thread. 

The iPad is great for wandering down memory lane. Just discovered that Ian Livingstone and Steve Jackson's Fighting Fantasy books are being converted to the iPhone and iPad. The first four or five have been released with more to come. I killed a couple of hours last night messing with The Warlock of Firetop Mountain. Not as fun as the first time around. For those that used to cheat you can still flick back to the page you were last at if you regret a decision but you can't fiddle your inventory, battle outcomes or ability scores; although you could restart the game and re-roll them if you're not happy with skill or stamina levels.  Your map drawing skills are definitely needed for navigating the Maze of Zagor As I was painfully reminded after going round in circles for a good half hour. At £1.99 not the cheapest of apps but worth a punt for nostalgia or if you have kids of similar age you were the first time round. 

http://fightingfantasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=128&Itemid=2


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

everybody cheated at fighting fantasy. Nobody ever played those books honestly


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2012)

Flipboard
sketchbook express


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

*duplicate thread binned, thread title corrected

Oh, and Tweetdeck is good. And Wordfeud.


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2012)

Ones that I use the most (other than games and the web browser):

Flipboard
Sketchbook Express
Skype
Pages/Keynote
Channel 4 News
iBooks (Stanza used to be better...but is being abandoned by it's new owners iirc)
Photoshop Express
Garageband
Accuweather


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 8, 2012)

dropbox
whatsapp
My folder


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah Dropbox is v. useful.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2012)

(all iPhone, I don't have an iPad)

Viber (better sounding skype alternative, all platforms except blackberry)
iTeleport (VNC client)
FileApp (storage through itunes)
GoodReader (for PDFs)
Thumbjam (music)
NanoStudio (DAW)
iNap (wakes you when you're a mile from your GPS destination - good for long journeys)
Motion-X GPS (probably the best tracker, running monitor, map app out there)
GetRunning (it gets you running)
Luminance (better and quicker and more controllable Hipster-thing camera)
iCam (stream from Desktop cameras straight to phone with sound)
Alien Blue (reddit client)
Camera+ (better photo app)
8mm (retro video camera)
Cinema FX (good with iMovie to edit colour in video)
AirVideo - (stream from desktop al á Plex but better, more control and subs)
TocaDoctor (my daughter plays the hell out of this)


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 8, 2012)

That heartrate monitor app is brilliant, great use of technology.

Best game I've played recently is Army of Darkness, a few levels in and you're hooked.

Livescore for footy.

iMediashare if you have a Smart TV.


----------



## nick (Feb 8, 2012)

Used most:
Pocketmoney
Bloomberg
Omnifocus
Hp 17b calculator
PvZ
Twitter
Facebook
Mail
The times (iPad)


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2012)

Structaural said:


> AirVideo - (stream from desktop al á Plex but better, more control and subs)


 
The latest plex sh*ts all over airvideo from a great height.

Loops HD (musical, lot of fun)
Tapatalk (although urban75 doesnt work quite as well since the xenforo overlords did the update)
Rebirth (TB303,808,909 synth, havent got a clue how it works, but it keeps me entertained)
4od/iplayer/itv player
Remote HD (remote control for macs and apple tv's(jailbroken ones), has a VNC client built in)
Mocha VNC (standalone VNC client)

I also have both national geographic and british journal of photography magazine apps, the subscriptions are less than the printed version and they're interactive.

Im sure there's more, I just cant think of what right now.


----------



## pesh (Feb 8, 2012)

VLC remote gets a lot of use in our house as we've got the computer in the office feeding the TV in the front room, great for tweaking the aspect ratio or audio sync when it's a bit wonky.
Djay on the iPad makes playing music a bit more enjoyable than the standard music player. being able to use it with a bluetooth receiver is a bonus, especially in the local. or in a Thai beach bar. 
AVPlayerHD on the iPad plays everything i've thrown at it perfectly without having to re-encode anything, HD MKV rips etc. a lot better than the old VLC player i used to use. supports video out too.
Filterstorm is a pretty nifty photo editing program


----------



## elbows (Feb 8, 2012)

Music creation apps:

Korg iKaossilator
Korg iMS-20
Yamaha TNR-i
Animoog
Grain Science

Midi etc control of other music kit via the iPad:

Lemur
MidiMe
genome MIDI sequencer
StepPolyArp
SoundPrism Pro

Also Modizer which is a mod/chip music player.

Good looking weather apps:

WeatherNow
Aelios
WeatherProHD
MeteoGram

Above are all iPad favourites of mine though some of them may work with iPhone too, I forget.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> The latest plex sh*ts all over airvideo from a great height.


 
There must be an update  What I like about airvideo is you can set the quality, full res with high bandwidth, though you need a powerful streamer... but I'll take another look at Plex, its lack of audio boost was annoying but they've put that in now...

VLC remote here as well, very useful when playing direct the computer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2012)

Big vote for Flipboard, great app! Some other great ones:

Instagram
Tapatalk
My Xbox Live
Summify (although that's going now that Twitter owns it)
Flixster
Bus Checker
Hailo
TweetDeck
Weather Doodle
Camera+
War on Terror
Carcassonne
Dropbox
Evernote


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sooo, sell flipboard to me then. I don't *do* a great deal of actual surfing. I mainly google for bits of info about whatever and the rest of the time forums - mainly here. I suspect flipboard isn't really for that and mainly for reading actual websites you enjoy in a magazine form, which wouldn't really work for my browsing habits. Am I correct in my assumption?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2012)

Pretty much although I'd say give it a go and plug in segments based on interest and you may find its gets more use than you first thought.


----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2012)

I've a range of RSS feeds plugged in to my Flipboard. Some from websites, some from twitter accounts, some facebook pages, some from blogs. All made pretty and easy to navigate. Much better experience for casual reading than visiting each site seperately imo.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just downloaded it. Does seem like it will improve the general browsing experience.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a bit small and crappy on a phone, nice on an ipad though


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2012)

pesh said:


> Djay on the iPad makes playing music a bit more enjoyable than the standard music player. being able to use it with a bluetooth receiver is a bonus, especially in the local. or in a Thai beach bar.


 
I cant never get anything in time with djay (it also works out a lot of bpm's wrong!)


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2012)

Structaural said:


> There must be an update  What I like about airvideo is you can set the quality, full res with high bandwidth, though you need a powerful streamer... but I'll take another look at Plex, its lack of audio boost was annoying but they've put that in now...
> 
> VLC remote here as well, very useful when playing direct the computer.


 
It did used to be a bit clunky, but a lots been ironed out. You can also set different streaming rates according to whether you're on wifi/3g.

myPlex also allows to you to share your media center with friends, and queue up videos using a bookmark in a web browser, so you can watch them through the plex client at a later date.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Just downloaded it. Does seem like it will improve the general browsing experience.



Really is a great app, shame it's iOS only really...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Boxee allows you to queue up videos from around the net to be watched at a convenient time. Anyone tried it?

I'm gonna give it a whirl. Would be good for queuing up documentaries etc on youtube that have been uploaded in ten minute sections to watch in one hit.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I cant never get anything in time with djay (it also works out a lot of bpm's wrong!)


I only use it for upping the pitch on hour-long mixes at the gym  Can't abide owt below 154-6 bpm (why 154-6 I'm not entirely sure), and the alternatives (Cue Play and that other one by Amidio) require hours of prep. Whereas with DJay you can just plug n play. So to speak.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2012)

Spotify has just upgraded its iOS app to support 320kbps streaming for premium subscribers - which means you'll get awesome sound quality if you're putting your iPhone/iPad through a decent sound system.  Probably not worth the bother if you're just using the stock headphones though.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 13, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I cant never get anything in time with djay (it also works out a lot of bpm's wrong!)


 
I've actually played out with DJay on the iPad. Impromptu gig at a Bar in an italian ski resort.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can you beat match by ear though?

I cant


----------



## Kanda (Feb 13, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Can you beat match by ear though?
> 
> I cant


 
I have a headphone splitter that allows me to monitor the other track, makes it easier.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I have a headphone splitter that allows me to monitor the other track, makes it easier.


 
Oh yeah I've got one of those...... I just can never tell which is faster or slower...... I can't do it on proper decks either, the only time i can is by syncing when I'm playing on traktor (i cheat on a computer is what I'm trying to say).


----------



## elbows (Feb 27, 2012)

Anybody tried Photoshop Touch for the iPad 2 yet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2012)

That does look very interesting I have to say...


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> Anybody tried Photoshop Touch for the iPad 2 yet?


The Android version came out last year and it's supposed to be pretty good, albeit a bit fiddly:


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Shame this thread isn't about androids then, eh?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Shame this thread isn't about androids then, eh?


It's about the *same app* that's just been released on iOS, so I would have thought a video showing how it will work on that platform would be rather informative.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2012)

The Ed 3 step thread derail plan revealed:

1. Make seemingly innocent Android comment on an Apple related thread
2. Play the innocent when called on the above implying the caller is stupid
3. When step 2 is pointed out either a) flounce or b) go mental accusing everyone else of having a problem for five pages


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> Anybody tried Photoshop Touch for the iPad 2 yet?


I have a Photoshop app for the ipad 2 - I got it when I was travelling and had to edit and send some photos off to a client.   The whole process was a piece of piss. Yes there is a dongle for the sd card, but it takes one second to connect and the user interface is effortless. For some of the tasks I have to do for work (screen-grabbing and editing hundreds of images from the web and from pdfs to make market reports), it's *much* faster on the ipad than on my laptop.  Which I didn't expect.  It also means I can do a tedious task lounging around on a sofa or in an airport. Which is ace.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 27, 2012)

Evi - a British 'better than Siri' clone:

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/evi/id463296609?mt=8

However you'll have to move fast to try it, it would seem, as a certain company appear to be ready to pull it in a bit of a hissy fit:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/feb/27/apple-pulls-evi-from-app-store

Seems to work (for me). Summarised the weather today and found the nearest pub.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2012)

2hats said:


> Evi - a British 'better than Siri' clone:


I can't say I've been impressed with it at all: it seems to spend most of its time telling you it can't find what you're looking for. I found it even worse than Siri (and that is saying something!), but it'll be truly pathetic if Apple throw it out of their app store just for offering an alternative.

Just about all of the similar programs (on multiple platforms) can usually manage to get the weather right, btw!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 27, 2012)

Now supposedly Apple are working with the authors of Evi to 'avoid confusion with Siri'.

Perhaps they could just market each as 'shit' and 'not-so-shit' to distinguish them, in the light of this thread...


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2012)

You'd have to be on some pretty special drugs to confuse Evi with Siri.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 27, 2012)

Who needs drugs when one can have the reality distortion field?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

2hats said:


> Now supposedly Apple are working with the authors of Evi to 'avoid confusion with Siri'.
> 
> Perhaps they could just market each as 'shit' and 'not-so-shit' to distinguish them, in the light of this thread...



Well without wishing to derail this thread anymore (thought it was a suggestions thread not another debate Apple's crappy policies thread) I think it's crap they have a policy like this at all. I understand it from a business pov but as a consumer I want choice and competition in the app store...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> as a consumer I want choice and competition in the app store...


 
Absolutely. Strange they don't get worked up about the hordes of note taking, clock, weather or stock app clones in the app store, eh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

2hats said:


> Absolutely. Strange they don't get worked up about the hordes of note taking, clock, weather or stock app clones in the app store, eh?



Exactly.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

The most used app in our place is GT Racing, it's also the reason I can never use the ipad. Grr!


----------



## Structaural (Mar 5, 2012)

Demon Cam from Videocopilot is clever fun, my daughter was freaking her grandma out with it at the weekend.

http://www.demoncam.com/


----------



## danski (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone using Voxer?
Quite fun and kinda useful. Probably other things that do the same but it seems pretty robust.
(If you can't be arsed to clicky, it basically turns your phone into a walkie talkie....vocal text messages)
eta..Not actually vocal text messages (  at me) , but sending voicemail like you would a text, if that makes sense. Really useful when you can't text but can blurt out a quick message


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds interesting...will check out.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an iphone 5 from work. It was jailbroken for a bit but it was killing the battery, but these are the apps I am running that I find useful/like:

Photography:
Instagram
Hipstamatic
Vine - new social video app thingy
Cinemagram - Takes a video, lets you retain some of the video whilst turning the rest into a photo. Can get some funny effects
HDRforFree - Can mess with the ranges in photos to resemble HDR. Bit meh, but if you take a decent enough photo it can be good.

Entertainment:
youtube
spotify
soundcloud

Productivity:
Dropbox
Dolphin Browser (to check when things dont work on Chrome)
Speedtest - Test internet speed
Remote - For apple TV
Translate

Utilities:
Prey (anti theft)
Flashlight (because I still haven't got round to fixing the attic light)

Current:
Facebook
iReddit
Glassboard (social collaboration tool )
yr.no (weather)
Hootsuite (twitter)
AccuWeather (second opinion might give better weather)
Independent (newspaper)
Skype
Google+

Education:
(also known as we are in a restuarant and its getting late, I know you are tired, here's daddys phone)
Disney Princess Sticker Book
Princess Colour Mix
Møgfuglene (I really have no idea what is going on in this one)
My horse - (Amazing game, you own a horse and feed it and fuck it I'm bored of this shit already. It doesn't die however, so this is good - oh shit scrap that. I just killed it. I just checked the app and it asked me to restore an acccount that was level 4 with gems or money or some shit, but the name was weird so I figured it was a mistake and clicked don't restore. I do not recommend this it is confusing.).
Phone4kids - Silly phone game. 
Dino Martin - Spelling with a dinosaur
Quiz Battle - Like a trivial pursuit game you can play against random people or friends. Only in Swedish or Danish I think currently.
Boom! - Fun game.

Work:
Fing - ping sweeper, network scanner
Linkedin
Evernote - I have the full version after I bought macheist
Shodan - Vulnerability Database
Find iphone
iterminal - unix terminal client
zScan Pro - nmap clone
pTerm - Can never have too many terminals
Net utility - ping sweeper, network scanner
Afaria - smart phone client for work
Deep Whois - whois lookup
Headspace - meditation app

Shopping:
TaxiNord - Taxi app for a local firm. Can call a taxi direct to your location or preorder one.
Mobilbilletter - buy bus and train tickets on my phone
Check my trip - place travel info in here. It gets maps and shit.
Scan - QR code scanner.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2013)

Musyc is great fun, well worth checking out!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 23, 2013)

I like frontline d-day commando, though the new update has meant a fiendishly difficult game has become a lot easier, and there is a chance of actually affording the more expensive weapons without spending any real money.


----------



## white rabbit (Sep 23, 2013)

I use Remote a lot on iPad. I have speakers attached to Airport modules in each room so as well as controlling the audio, I can turn speakers on or off and change the volume. However, they seem to have fucked it up in iOS7. It seems less responsive and it won't go into landscape mode. This is awkward as it's the aspect I normally use. I have to tilt my head to the side to see what I'm doing. No doubt this will be fixed before long, but I thought releasing buggy and incomplete programs was Microsoft's MO.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can anyone reccomend a good PDF app which will allow pdf magazine pages to be page-turned from the side like an actual mag, rather than scrolled like a regular PDF doc?


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can anyone reccomend a good PDF app which will allow pdf magazine pages to be page-turned from the side like an actual mag, rather than scrolled like a regular PDF doc?


 
I think Goodreader does this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Harmony, really nice little puzzle game.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2014)

The new Facebook messenger is rather ace, primarily because it lets you call phones for free - even international phones!

Rather nifty if you need to speak with someone abroad who doesn't have a smartphone or a data connection fast enough to handle Viber or Facetime.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2014)

Can't stand how they're going to force you to use it though, I don't want two bloody apps for Facebook.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

Anyone playing Battlefield 4 could do no worse than to install the Commander and Battelog apps on their iPads. Very useful and great fun!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a swipe-typing keyboard app for an iPhone 5? Ideally one that works as well as the native android one on my Nexus 5.

Tried "UltimateKey Keyboard" but it was total crud 

Any suggestions?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2015)

I would also like to know this. The Android keyboard was always more preferable to the apple one. I tried swiftkey but it was shit.


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Can anyone recommend a swipe-typing keyboard app for an iPhone 5? Ideally one that works as well as the native android one on my Nexus 5.
> 
> Tried "UltimateKey Keyboard" but it was total crud
> 
> Any suggestions?



I have tried Swype and Swiftkey (on an iPhone 6) and have given up on both of them.  When they work they are great but they kept freezing.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> I have tried Swype and Swiftkey (on an iPhone 6) and have given up on both of them.  When they work they are great but they kept freezing.


Which would you say is the best (crashing notwithstanding)?


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Which would you say is the best (crashing notwithstanding)?



No real difference.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> No real difference.


Ok 

I'll have a go


----------

